# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Architect / Draftsman needed for plans - minor renovation Leichhardt, Sydney

## JS001

I need to get some concept plans drawn up for a minor renovation to my home.  I have covered outdoor area to the side of my house with three brick walls and a roof and and I am wanting to enclose the area with some bifold doors.  I was advised by the council to get an Architect to draw the plans but I am wondering it would be more economical to use a draftsman in this case.  I have copies of the original plans to the house and it should be a simple job for someone experienced with CAD to reproduce and add the doors to the rear elevation.  I will start with a pre DA meeting with council to see if they support the project and if so will submit a full DA.  
Any recommendations would be appreciated

----------


## Middoes

I'm a draftsman but not in the residential field. Don't get a Architect to draw it up unless you want to pay 10x the price which a draftsman will charge you....Local paper should point you in the right direction... Good luck

----------


## seriph1

provided you're crystal clear  -  "what middoes said"   :Biggrin:  
Even an extremely rough scale drawing done by you will help a lot, but am I correct in thinking what you want to do is enclose something ALREADY in place and on existing house plans? (It sounds sort of like a garage with no front wall/roller door) In other words, you want to put walls around an existing "roofed" space and NOT alter that space in any other way than that? If I understand you, that would mean a single wall with a door in it. The wall would NOT be load bearing as the roof of this area is already there and supported?

----------


## Overkill

On a related topic, if a house was last altered around 30 years ago, where is the most likely place to locate some plans; the local council?

----------


## Gaza

you are in Leichhardt if i was you dont talk to the council at all, they are a total nightmare, if you do lodge drawings you will be waiting 12 months for approval after you change the design at your cost 5 times,

----------


## seriph1

> On a related topic, if a house was last altered around 30 years ago, where is the most likely place to locate some plans; the local council?

  maybe, but I wouldn't count on it  -  in theory you would simply call them and ask. A lot of records are discarded over time.

----------

